
Major DNA Testing Company Sharing Genetic Data with the FBI - nacs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-01/major-dna-testing-company-is-sharing-genetic-data-with-the-fbi
======
mwnivek
Discussion from 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19057643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19057643)

------
neuronexmachina
For what it's worth, the official statement from the company:
[https://blog.familytreedna.com/press-release-connecting-
fami...](https://blog.familytreedna.com/press-release-connecting-families-and-
saving-lives/)

------
priansh
I'm surprised this wasn't known already, it seems like a no-brainer for the
FBI to pool forensics data from other entities.

There probably needs to be some sort of international standard on handling
genetically identifiable data.

